# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Some questions and advices

## ariakas

Hello everyone!


I received my scanner two days ago, and I'm already testing ... the result is very good! I have experience with another scanner, the  matterandform scanner , and I would like to ask some questions and give some advice to improve the software.


- Must be calibrated in "free" mode? How? Or it goes? How do you calibrate?


- I tried the manual alignment ... and it is very difficult to match different parts ... Could make a more specific video, or implement an automatic alignment algorithm?


-And have asked before ... how the scanner connects to the tripod?


- Is there a problem when trying to scan to 1024x768 or just does not work?


- How do affect the scanning light conditions?


And now, some advices:


- It would be great to implement a cancel button, to stop the calibration process or scanning, and not have to wait until finished, or cancel the process in the Windows system administrator


- Include the ability to save the cloudpoint before the mesh, and even include finishing options meshing


- It would be nice to orbit the display during scanning, to review the process


Thank You!

----------


## ariakas

A new advice!!

It could be great if you can control de turntable manually  for free-scan mode...i´m trying to scan pieces about 25 cm tall....lightweight....and the standard mode did not scan upper parts

----------


## Hugues

Hi Ariakas,

agree that it would be nice to have a cancel button during scanning.

See my other thread on how to connect tripod to scanner.

----------


## EinScan-S

> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> I received my scanner two days ago, and I'm already testing ... the result is very good! I have experience with another scanner, the  matterandform scanner , and I would like to ask some questions and give some advice to improve the software.
> 
> 
> - Must be calibrated in "free" mode? How? Or it goes? How do you calibrate?
> 
> 
> ...





- Must be calibrated in "free" mode? How? Or it goes? How do you calibrate?

*Calibration is unnecessary in free scan, just make sure you have calibrated in table scan (automatic scan).*

- I tried the manual alignment ... and it is very difficult to match different parts ... Could make a more specific video, or implement an automatic alignment algorithm?

*There is* *auto-align function* *in free scan, but should meet two requirements: scanning object have obvious feature and two scanning date have minimum 1/3 lapped area.*

 -And have asked before ... how the scanner connects to the tripod?

*Take off the tripod’s white screw, using the black screw that equipped in the scanner to install. (We will make a short tutorial video )*

- Is there a problem when trying to scan to 1024x768 or just does not work?
*
The scanner only support 800*600 so far 
*
- How do affect the scanning light conditions?
*According to Einscan-S is a white light scanner, which affected by ambient light, the luminance and temperature of scanning environment should constant, and make sure the ambient light is soft light.
*
And now, some advices:


- It would be great to implement a cancel button, to stop the calibration process or scanning, and not have to wait until finished, or cancel the process in the Windows system administrator
*Cancel and stop button will be added in software next version.* 

- Include the ability to save the cloudpoint before the mesh, and even include finishing options meshing

*EinScan-S is designed for FDM 3d printing application, all models are exported in sealed stl, cloudpoint output is not supported recently. 
*
 - It would be nice to orbit the display during scanning, to review the process

*It is not supported to orbit the display during scanning because it takes high occupancy of memory card in PC during the scanning.*

----------


## ariakas

Thank you for your answer, team  :Big Grin: 

I will continue making tests  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugues

Thanks also for your feed-back, much appreciated.

Concerning the auto-align, my trials have been unsuccessful so far, but i did not know we had to overlap the scans by 1/3 !!
Hopefully this is the solutions to my problems. About the "obvious features", does it help if i stick some black crosses on my part ?

Concerning the export to other file format:
when we save a scan, we can choose between STL but also another format, which saves XYZ coordinates, is this the point cloud ? Which format is this ? .ply ?

Not everyone is printing what they are scanning. Myself i design other parts around what i scan. So it's a must to be able to import the file into a CAD software, STL is one format, but there are others.

thank you,

----------

